# Jackson County Brevet, 16 June in Braselton, GA



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Just signed up for this one.  Just outside of Atlanta, on the NE side. 

http://www.jacksonbrevet.com


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Looking forward to this one myself, Tuck.

It's for a great cause, and Robert is a true gentleman.

I believe online sign up closes soon, so anyone on the fence should register today.

See you there the 16th!


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

askmass said:


> Looking forward to this one myself, Tuck.
> 
> It's for a great cause, and Robert is a true gentleman.
> 
> ...



Okies! I'll be easy to spot. I'll be the one with the bike.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Well...made it thru this one in 5:19 ride time, and 5:45-ish total time. Managed to get in with a fast group around mile 50ish, and stayed with them for the duration...had to blow past the last two rest stops to do it, but made it (worst part was I had to wee so bad I could taste it. hehe).

On the Up Side...Overall, it was great ride. Weather was near perfect...loved the cloud cover toward the end...and the course was a nice mix of terrain. At first I didn't understand or like the staging (i.e. grouping by speed, rather than distance), but as soon as we started, I appreciated it very much. 

On the Negative/Needs Room for Improvement Side...I didn't care much for the route markings. Namely the fact that all the routes were marked with the same colors. Sounds picky to some maybe, but that's annoying and confusing. I saw more riders having to turn around on this ride than I have on all the others combined. Also didn't care for the lack of traffic control in town on the return.

But the biggest negative, in my opinion, was the fact that at least two of the rest stops didn't have "facilities". While this isn't really a big concern for us male riders, I can imagine that it may prove a problem for female riders, and in fact I did hear a couple of females complaining to that effect. 

Again, overall, good ride, and I'll be back next year...unless I'm hit by a beer truck before then.


----------

